# Thin blue line pen



## mikeinco (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is a pic of a pen I created using  black and blue acrylic. Some friends of my wife who are LEO's wanted something to show the "thin blue line" and here is the 1st effort. I kinda overturned one end, but since this was my 1st attempt I'm OK with it. I shoulda cleaned the pen up first and used a better background, but here it is. Thanks.


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks really good to me. Color is great.


----------



## mikeinco (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Rocky, these are for some Aurora PD guys.
Mike


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 16, 2015)

mikeinco said:


> Thanks Rocky, these are for some Aurora PD guys.
> Mike



Really Cool, Close to home!


----------



## navycop (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks good. Did you pour it in layers or sandwich the layers together?


----------



## mikeinco (Jan 18, 2015)

I just sandwiched the blue between the black.


----------



## lwalper (Jan 18, 2015)

Good looking pen.


----------



## cacardon (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks really good. I like the colors, they go great with the kit.


----------



## georgestanley032 (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree with the others here. As a first attempt, it looks really good. I love its color too.


----------

